# Can we send pre dated or post dated email on yahoo mail???



## Nehaonline (Dec 9, 2005)

hi you all;
                     Can we send pre dated or post dated email on yahoo mail???
Just had an argument with a friend. 
Neha


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 9, 2005)

do u mean changin the dates on the mails u send !!!

i dont think its possible
with some hackin maybe Yes ...    

btw wat exactly is the stuff in ur avatar !!!


----------



## imported_dheeraj_kumar (Dec 10, 2005)

vijay_7287 said:
			
		

> btw wat exactly is the stuff in ur avatar !!!



crossed legs


----------



## go4saket (Dec 10, 2005)

Nehaonline said:
			
		

> hi you all;
> Can we send pre dated or post dated email on yahoo mail???
> Just had an argument with a friend.
> Neha



I guess what she meant is ...

Take it that you want to send a birthday wish to someone who has is on 10th Jan. Now is it possible to send the wish on say 1st Jan but get it delevered on 10th Jan.

Right???

Well, I am not sure about it, but if there is a way, please also let me know how can it work with GMail.


----------



## ishaan (Dec 11, 2005)

if she means that, then how can u send an email in the past?

i think she means changing the date only

n i dont think u can do that


----------



## Nehaonline (Dec 14, 2005)

> guess what she meant is ...
> 
> Take it that you want to send a birthday wish to someone who has is on 10th Jan. Now is it possible to send the wish on say 1st Jan but get it delevered on 10th Jan.
> 
> Right???



Yes thats exactly what I meant !!! 
Hacking is too much for me, I am Just a basic computer application user.

Like "go4saket" said like If I want to send a letter after few days or If somebody might send letter if one forget a previous day or even further in past but sends it today dated previously.
Neha


----------



## ishaan (Dec 14, 2005)

no u cant do the past thing, maybe using some software alongwith a mail retrieval software like thunderbird + yahoo pops, one can do the future thing

first set up thunderbird and yahoo pops so that u can use thunderbird to send mails thru ur yahoo account

then look on google for apps 2 schedule emails


----------



## Tech&ME (Dec 15, 2005)

go4saket said:
			
		

> Nehaonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@ Nehaonline basically it is not possible to send a post-dated e-mail. 

But there is a workaround for this. You will have to use Microsoft Office Outlook 2003 or Office Outlook XP for this.

There is calender function, and you can easily make use of this to remind you to send messages on that particular date.

Just right click the message from the Inbox and flag it to remind you to send a reply for the same at a later date. 

NOTE : If you fiddle a little with Outlook you may find a way to send a post-dated e-mail also, so keep exploring, since, everything is possible with WINDOWS and Microsoft.


----------



## Tech&ME (Dec 15, 2005)

YES ! YES! YES! u can do it.

Use Microsoft Outlook 2003 or Office XP Outlook 2002.

Step 1: Compose any message you want to send. (Configure Outlook to allow you to edit your e-mail in MS-Word)

Step 2: Click on the Options... button

Step 3: From the dialog box that appears put a tick on  Do not Deliver before and enter a post dated date and time.

*img164.imageshack.us/img164/5889/mail32go.th.png

Step 4: close the dialog box.

Step 5: click on the SEND button.

Now your message will remain in the Outbox folder and will automatically be mailed to the recepient on the date that you specified on the Do not Delive before field. Provided you go online daily and check your mails using Outlook.

How is it helpful ?

Suppose you are forgetful, just want to send a birthday wish to your wife back home, and you always forget to do so. Then using this method you will never forget to wish your wife in time again. Good luck.

Note: I just discovered this a few minutes ago.


----------



## ishaan (Dec 15, 2005)

yes but to use outlook express or microspft outlook or any other mail client wid yahoo, u would need 2 use yahoo pops so keep that in mind


----------



## go4saket (Dec 15, 2005)

Tech&ME said:
			
		

> YES ! YES! YES! u can do it.
> 
> Use Microsoft Outlook 2003 or Office XP Outlook 2002.
> 
> ...



Is the same possible with Outlook Express also? Actually I use Outlook Express and not Outlook 2003...


----------



## Tech&ME (Dec 15, 2005)

No this facility is not available in Outlook Express 6 as per Microsoft.

But if you have Outlook 98 this is still possible.

So, u either have to stick with MS Outlook 2003 or 2002.


*@ishaan*

You can register for a FREE POP3 accout at yahoo Australia and NZ sites, so u can use MS Outlook directly with yahoo account.


----------



## sonu_mittal1 (Dec 16, 2005)

Nehaonline said:
			
		

> hi you all;
> Can we send pre dated or post dated email on yahoo mail???
> Just had an argument with a friend.
> Neha




no you can't do this wothout hacking
by the way ur legs are beautiful


----------



## navjotjsingh (Dec 16, 2005)

Also there is no need of yahoo! pops. Yahoo! India offers Free POP3 Access. I have dumped that Yahoo! Pops long ago.


----------



## ishaan (Dec 16, 2005)

ya but then u dont get yahoo.com

u get yahoo.co.in or .co.nz or wateva da new zealand or australia ones r

if u want .com, u g2 first regitser as US, then u can later on change ur address 2 india


----------



## Tech&ME (Dec 16, 2005)

sonu_mittal1 said:
			
		

> Nehaonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




u can do it with yahoo.co.in or australia or NZ IDs.

OR if you really need this feature then better get an ID with your Internet Service Provider (they usually give FREE POP3 accounts) or you can use GMAIL with a 2 GB mailbox!!!!


----------



## go4saket (Dec 16, 2005)

How can we do this with GMail.


----------



## Tech&ME (Dec 16, 2005)

go4saket said:
			
		

> How can we do this with GMail.



GMail supports Free POP3 access.

Configure Microsoft Outlook 2003 or 2002 and start using with this feature simple.


----------



## go4saket (Dec 17, 2005)

i know gmail supports free pop3, but what i wanted to know is weather or not can we send pre-dated mails through it...


----------



## ishaan (Dec 17, 2005)

yes u can...using the same method ritten abouve for yahoo

but in outlook,etc insted of yahoo details, put in gmail pop 3 settings

u cant do it as of now using gmails web interface


----------

